# Purchased a Porsche Boxster S



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I've just taken delivery of my Porsche Boxster 3.2 S.

It's the last of the 986 model on an '04 plate, manual gearbox with Litronic headlamps, 18" Carrera alloys and finished in a lovely Arctic Grey colour (despite the poor phone photo where it looks blue-ish).

It has a full years Porsche Approved warranty and had a major service before they dropped it off.

The car is immaculate with low mileage as the previous owner only used it as a weekend car. Given the amount of private mileage I do a year due to work commitments I won't be clocking up too many either as I'll be using it as a weekend toy (I have a 306 HDi as a weekday hack which returns 650 miles to the tank  )

I had been looking at a late reg 996 or early 997 911's for quite a while but given the amount of mileage it would see I simply couldn't justify parking up that amount of money on the driveway. I'd rather put the money I'd saved by being 'sensible' and pay a chunk of the mortgage off later this year.

I've only driven it a 100 miles or so but very pleased with the cars dynamics so far 










(I dribbled lots at the 356 Speedster in the background)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good choice - enjoy 8)


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Enjoy the car!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Georgeous colour,nice car.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Looks lovely 

Is that more Porker goodies in the garage too? Yours?

Bought just in time for the sunshine...enjoy 

Dave


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks absolutely spanking! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats one fine looking porker. Congrats and enjoy [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

nice, but i prefer whats in the garage behind it


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Looks lovely
> 
> Is that more Porker goodies in the garage too? Yours?
> 
> ...


Thanks all 

Dave - i wish! That's a stunning 356 Speedster replica in the background -brand spanking new and at a tempting Â£30k with an extensive options list so you can spec engines, drive-train, trim etc etc. Looked the business!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this Boxster S one of the first with the 295 bhp engine?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Is this Boxster S one of the first with the 295 bhp engine?


No V, that came with the 987 variant. This was has the 260bhp engine.


----------

